# IFOR Williams 505 tyre pressure?



## SNORKEY (15 March 2009)

Hi guys, went to give my trailer a clean out today and took it for a tow up the road to get it moving as its been sat in the same place for a about 5 months, i thought id better pump the tyre's up as ive never done that since getting it from new a few years ago (dont use it loads though!) and it says in the manual that they should be a psi of 54, is'nt this very high as they are only small tyres and my 4x4 car tyres are only ever pumped to 32?


----------



## rema (15 March 2009)

Are they LT tyres or just car tyres??.If they are LT (light trailer) it should say on the tyre wall what the psi should be.Trailer tyres are higher than car tyres.I would double check before putting 54psi in what might be car tyre.It will go bang.


----------



## SNORKEY (15 March 2009)

I would of thought they wheretrailer tyres as thats what they come with from new, but il check though ta.


----------



## rema (15 March 2009)

If they are trailer tyres 54psi sounds about right.


----------



## PennyJ (15 March 2009)

54psi is what my tyres on my 505 take.   It will be correct.


----------



## palomino698 (16 March 2009)

I rang IWT and they said 65psi for my 2003 505.  It has a sticker inside the grooms' door but it's hard to read.  There is (or used to be) a tyre pressure chart on the IWT website.

Mine has 165R/13 tyres.


----------



## Pebble101 (16 March 2009)

My 510 has a sticker on the inside of the door which says 65


----------

